# Best Al Ain - Oman Border



## jacob81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi,
I would like to know if anyone have already passed though the UAE Border Post of Al Falah St in Al Ain to renew the tourist visa.

Thank you


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

You can do but once out of Uae you will need to drive 30kms to the Oman border at Wadi al Jizzi. You need Oman car insurance and permussion from your rental car to do this. Far easier is the mezyad/hafeet crossing beyond Bawadi Mall. Faster and only 1.2kms between the two posts. Good luck


----------



## jacob81 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you so much for the information. I would like to ask you few more things:
1.	Do you think it's possible to reach the UAE Border with a taxi and then walk until the Oman Border ?
2.	One time I enter in Oman, can I immediately reenter in UAE or I have to wait some time?
3.	Is the border open everyday ?

Thank you


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

jacob81 said:


> Thank you so much for the information. I would like to ask you few more things:
> 1.	Do you think it's possible to reach the UAE Border with a taxi and then walk until the Oman Border ?
> 2.	One time I enter in Oman, can I immediately reenter in UAE or I have to wait some time?
> 3.	Is the border open everyday ?
> ...


Yes you can take a taxi to the Mezyad one and walk over. Alternatively can I suggest you contact Capital Relocations in Al Ain as they can take you to do the border run (fluent english speakers, comfortable cars, reasonable prices, I have friends who work there but please note I have no financial incentive to recommend them).
You stamp out of the UAE, go to the Oman border post, get them to stamp you in and out, return to the UAE, stamp into the UAE, and you are done.
You do not have to wait for any time.
Border open 24/7!


----------

